# S&W 586 silo model



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just picked up another S&W. A 586 Silo model with adj front for long range work. Might keep it if I can find an ankle holster for it. I was down to three 357s. Am making progress I offed 4 rifles and a shotgun.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Ankle holster. Lmao Nice piece.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

ankle holster? with that you need cankles LOL


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I would like to get another 357 used to be able to buy them reasonable buy prices are insane IMO can buy a couple nice 9 mm for a 357 any more


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Upland said:


> I would like to get another 357 used to be able to buy them reasonable buy prices are insane IMO can buy a couple nice 9 mm for a 357 any more


Depends on what you call a “nice” 9mm. Maybe Glocks or similar. Not American made steel pistols. A nice Hi Power is $1k these days.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Drm50 said:


> Depends on what you call a “nice” 9mm. Maybe Glocks or similar. Not American made steel pistols. A nice Hi Power is $1k these days.


smith and wesson MP 9mm Ruger 45 acp stainless not commander model cheaper then most 357's except for Taurus 357's Price for 357's are crazy doubled in price over the years


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

That’s not a couple 9mms. Top shelf 9mms about same as 357s with same sights and other options.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Drm50 said:


> That’s not a couple 9mms. Top shelf 9mms about same as 357s with same sights and other options.


Lol check it off as a figure of speech MP Smiths at Bass Pro $499.00 MP shields cheaper and of course you can buy high prices guns Kimber Browning High Power that have the high price tag I bought two Taurus model 66 357's for 
$550.00 brand new granted it was years ago Hey I'm a huge fan of the 357's just saying I think the prices are high
357's haven't changed over the years think about it nothing new same gun except price doubled
and by the way that is one awesome 357 you got


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Just remember if you want quality you will pay for compared to the flavor of the week


----------

